# Check this out.. true or false



## dwayne19420 (11/10/15)

http://diyzone.tips/e-cigarettes-fo...sing-ingredients-than-regular-cigarettes.html

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (11/10/15)

That is a very old thing and was proven to be false.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/10/15)

Oh for F sakes, we are never going to be rid of that S*** "article"!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (12/10/15)

It's because people don't search the forum before they post.


----------



## Eequinox (12/10/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> http://diyzone.tips/e-cigarettes-fo...sing-ingredients-than-regular-cigarettes.html
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


all 100% true and to add to this you are going to grow purple horns and a third testicle 14 ingrown toe nails and a yellow tongue this is the internet so it MUST be true

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dwayne19420 (12/10/15)

Eequinox said:


> all 100% true and to add to this you are going to grow purple horns and a third testicle 14 ingrown toe nails and a yellow tongue this is the internet so it MUST be true


Lol ha ha ha made my day had a good laugh... yaa these over dramatic people trying to kill the vibe oh well at least .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (12/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Oh for F sakes, we are never going to be rid of that S*** "article"!


I have the same issue I can't count how many times its been thrown in my face in the short time I have been vaping it's annoying. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwayne19420 (12/10/15)

zadiac said:


> It's because people don't search the forum before they post.


Spur of the moment thing thought I should share as it irritated me when they threw it in my face.
I hoping to get some fire power to fight back sorry for offending you bud, I will be sure next time it investigate more before I post. @ admin please delete


----------



## Eequinox (12/10/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> Spur of the moment thing thought I should share as it irritated me when they threw it in my face.
> I hoping to get some fire power to fight back sorry for offending you bud, I will be sure next time it investigate more before I post. @ admin please delete


no worries i'm almost sure someone like @Silver or @BumbleBee will have some ammo for you lol


----------



## Andre (12/10/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> Spur of the moment thing thought I should share as it irritated me when they threw it in my face.
> I hoping to get some fire power to fight back sorry for offending you bud, I will be sure next time it investigate more before I post. @ admin please delete


Try this one: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/10-outrage...that-keep-smokers-smoking.t14598/#post-266705

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angilo (12/10/15)

I look at it like this... I'm putting this stuff into my own body, so I educate myself in as many ways I possibly can to know as much about the subject/product as I can
When somebody gives me whatever info pro or con, or I know about it, and will add to it, or I'll find out what the facts are
The biggest problem is that people don't understand what e-liquid is, and what happens to the ingredients when it's vaporized
Meaning the physics behind the liquid and the devices we use are fairly simple compounds/mechanics... so to know where experiments are bogus are relatively easy to distinguish from fact 
Also, a year from now e-liquids will be very different from what they are now, so we will always need to keep our heads in the game


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

